# steering problems on wellcraft inboard/outboard



## frog2007 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 24 ft welllcrat cuddy cabin and the steering cable froze. I have removed the rack & pinion assembly from the steering wheel but now having problems removing steering from a sealed hyd booster cylinder. I opened both hyd lines and dropped the cotter pin and key but the end of steering cable will not come out. I have even hit the end with hammer and nothing gives!!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead Is there a lock ring to be remove or a section in the steering cable that unscrews??? Need advice and knowledge please!!! oh, this boat has a power steering pump that supplies the pressure to this booster cylinder. anyone please:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying Many Thanks To any replies:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

man I know what you're feeling. I have a 24 formula twin vp 130's. had my steering lock up on me coming across the bay one night, long ride home. my mechanic didn't tell me what locked up, he pretty much just kept on saying the cable was bad. he changed it and so far its good. wish i had some better advice, if no one on here has anything, i can call the guy that worked on mine. (I'm not a total idiot who has no mechanical skills, i just didn't feel like changing steering cables on me boatay) Good Luck


----------



## frog2007 (Oct 3, 2007)

I appreciate the reply and concern!:bowdown I don't concider myself as not being mechanically inclined either (being that I am a millwright/electrician at Mcdavid sawmill. But when it comes to marine engines and you have to work on them upside down in a small hole, it makes me question my intelligence for buying something that has to be worked on upside downand kept well-maintained!:banghead:banghead:banghead I even have the repair manual and cain't get the info i need.:doh Anyway, I appreciate your response and glad you and your family didn't fall into harms way!:clap:clap MOTHER NATURE DEMANDS RESPECT, ESPECIALLY ON THE WATER! MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FRIEND:usaflag


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

I have done several steering cables lately. We have seen some systems bad enough that you have to remove the rear steering system from the boat and put it in a 12 ton press. Some of them still would not budge until considerable heat was applied while in the press.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

The cable is locked up in the guide tube, because of corrosion. You might be able to spray PB Blaster or similar product in the tube to loosen it. It may be necessary to rotate the end of the cable to free it. You need to be very careful of the valve in the P/S cylinder.


----------



## frog2007 (Oct 3, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND MANY,MANY THANKS TO ALL WHO RESPONDED TO MY MECHANICAL DELIMA!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown I WAS SUCCESSFULL IN REMOVING THE CABLE OUT OF MY STEERING TUBE:letsparty:letsparty I DID JUST WHAT WAS SUGGESTED, APPLIED PB BLASTER, HELD STERRING TUBE WITH 7/8 WRENCH AND ROTATED ROD UNTIL FREE ENOUGH TO DRIVE OUT WITH HAMMER. ONLY CONCERN IS I HOPE SEALS ARE OKAY IN STEERING CYLINDER BOOSTER. I WANT TO THANK ALL RESPONSES WITH LOTS OF GRATITUDE AND HOPE TO RETURN A FAVOR TO SOMEONE ELSE WHO NEEDS HELP:angel:angel MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL FISHERMAN AND MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM. GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS!!!!:usaflag


----------

